# NetBeans kostenlos ?



## ? (5. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,weist jemand ob IDE NetBeans kostenlos ist ? :bahnhof: 

mfg
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2005)

jaa... schon sehr schwierig die netbeans startseite zu lesen, was???



			
				netbeans.org ganz oben! hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welcome to netbeans.org, home of the original free and open source IDE.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mrz 2005)

Guck mal, die Seiten von NetBeans gibts auch auf Deutsch.
http://www.netbeans.org/index_de.html


----------



## dark_red (7. Mrz 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jaa... schon sehr schwierig die netbeans startseite zu lesen, was???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie aussieht ist es so.

 free beer != free software


Vom zitierten Satz kann man nicht drauf schliessen, dass Netbeans kostenlos erhältlich ist. Tatsächlich ist Netbeans aber doch nicht nur free wie das beer, sondern auch free software, so dass man Netbeans kostenlos von der Webseite herunterladen kann. 

Aber auf die Webseite schauen ist nicht eine schlechte Idee. Generell sollte man in einem Forum nie Fragen stellen, welche mit einem einfachen Blick auf die Webseite oder durch einen einfache Suchabfrage bei einer Suchmaschine beantwortet werden können. 

ESR hat auch etwas darüber geschrieben: http://davecompton.com/how_to_ask_questions_the_smart_way.htm


----------

